# Triple Pedal - Super Fuzz / Russian Muff / Rat with video



## Danbieranowski (Feb 19, 2021)

Welp. This thing is ridiculous. Built for a friend of mine and featuring The Hansons from Slapshot, it's a real party.

He wanted it to be a cascading fuzz/distortion effect, so with all 3 on it's just gnarly, but if he only wanted to use one, he could turn the others off and there'd be no non-effect guitar coming through like you'd get with a parallel mixer.

I tried a few different orders, but the one that turned out the best was Super Fuzz into Russian Muff into Rat. If the Super Fuzz wasn't first it would sound wonky (guessing this is a result of that circuit wanting to be first in the chain for impedance reasons). 

Anyways, I used one of those little PedalPCB DC breakout boards which worked great. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Hexjibber (Feb 20, 2021)

Haha mental, I love it! Great selection and all 3 at once is pure evil! Awesomely clean build as well dude, top job!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 20, 2021)

I was going to say the pedal needed foil, but then I enlarged the pic. Awesome job on the build, the graphics and the colorway Dan!
As someone who has seen the movies numerous times as a teen (the French-Canadian translation is pretty cult in Quebec), I would say this one is a hat trick!


----------



## Dan0h (Feb 20, 2021)

Brutal!!!


----------



## peccary (Feb 20, 2021)

Puttin' on the foil. 

Love it!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 20, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> I was going to say the pedal needed foil, but then I enlarged the pic. Awesome job on the build, the graphics and the colorway Dan!
> As someone who has seen the movies numerous times as a teen (the French-Canadian translation is pretty cult in Quebec), I would say this one is a hat trick!


I can't take credit for that rad artwork. The guy who wanted the pedal took care of that. He thought of the 3 circuits as the 3 Hansons, so it all made sense lol. I should've wrapped the bastard in foil though! Haha.


----------



## spi (Feb 20, 2021)

That's a lot of fuzz in one box!


----------



## bifurcation (Feb 20, 2021)

So... you're taking orders when?  😜


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 20, 2021)

Very nasty, Chuck like!
I believe the reason the Superfuzz needs to be first in the chain is because the octave-up function works best with clean-ish input.  Feed it a square-wave and it goes hay-wire.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 20, 2021)

bifurcation said:


> So... you're taking orders when?  😜


I’d be happy to make another, but I know you can make your own as well!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 20, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very nasty, Chuck like!
> I believe the reason the Superfuzz needs to be first in the chain is because the octave-up function works best with clean-ish input.  Feed it a square-wave and it goes hay-wire.


Ah that makes sense! It sounded really thin and weak later in the chain.


----------



## TheSin (Feb 20, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Welp. This thing is ridiculous. Built for a friend of mine and featuring The Hansons from Slapshot, it's a real party.
> 
> He wanted it to be a cascading fuzz/distortion effect, so with all 3 on it's just gnarly, but if he only wanted to use one, he could turn the others off and there'd be no non-effect guitar coming through like you'd get with a parallel mixer.
> 
> ...


That’s cool man!


----------



## Route14 (Feb 20, 2021)

Nice! Looks awesome. What transistors did you use in the Super Fuzz? I was just trying a bunch out this morning on mine. I think I got something pretty decent but I was curious what other people were using.


----------



## Barry (Feb 20, 2021)

More nasty than I'd ever need but definitely good and nasty


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 20, 2021)

Route14 said:


> Nice! Looks awesome. What transistors did you use in the Super Fuzz? I was just trying a bunch out this morning on mine. I think I got something pretty decent but I was curious what other people were using.


Replaced the 2sc828 transistors with 2n5088 (had to adjust pin out to match the originals but this wasn’t too bad w/ a little heat shrink on the middle leg to prevent shorts). Replaced the OA90 diodes with 1n34a.


----------



## Route14 (Feb 21, 2021)

Cool thanks. I'll try them out. I originally used BC549Cs which I had to match the pin out as well. I felt the gain was too over the top for me. I ended up using some 2SC1849s I had because they have a much lower hfe and I guess that's more consistent with transistors of the time. Seems a little better to me but I know they aren't known for being high fidelity fuzzes. I was just curious what other folks were using.


----------



## HamishR (Feb 23, 2021)

I can see why you might need all three in one box. It's just not distorted enough if you just use one. You really do need all three.

If it was mine I wouldn't even have individual stomps. Or any stomps. Just on all the time. I'm sure it cleans up just fine with the volume knob.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 24, 2021)

HamishR said:


> I can see why you might need all three in one box. It's just not distorted enough if you just use one. You really do need all three.
> 
> If it was mine I wouldn't even have individual stomps. Or any stomps. Just on all the time. I'm sure it cleans up just fine with the volume knob.


It’s completely ridiculous is what it is.


----------



## bifurcation (Feb 27, 2021)

The future is clearly three fuzz factories wired in series.


----------



## knucklehead (Feb 27, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> It’s completely ridiculous is what it is.


so . . . . . if you combine all of this with an octave circuit what would it look like?

Like . . . . potentially octave up AND octave down into the three distortions.

Is that even POSSIBLE?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 27, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> so . . . . . if you combine all of this with an octave circuit what would it look like?
> 
> Like . . . . potentially octave up AND octave down into the three distortions.
> 
> Is that even POSSIBLE?


The UberFuzz applies an octave up already. You could always try doing a splitter, one side into UberFuzz, the other side into an Ocelot Octave in parallel, and then combine their outs into the Muff. Out of the Muff into the Rat. Then you could basically just mix to taste. That would be epic.


----------

